# Wie findet Ihr den Asus Pundit3-PH5X



## partitionist (7. August 2007)

Hallo, da ich mir demnächst ein Barebone zulegen möchte habe ich eins gefunden welches das aktuelle von ASUS ist, dass Asus Pundit3-PH5X

Eigentlich wollte ich Anfangs den Asus Pundit2-P5945G da dieser mir vom Design besser gefällt, aber hab gelesen das es Probleme mit DVI-Ausgang gibt.


Habe bisher keine Infos zu dem Barebone gelesen, wahrscheinlich da es noch zu neu ist, hat jemand das Gerät oder mal gesehen, falls ja schreibt eure Meinung.


----------



## partitionist (7. August 2007)

Hab hier ein Test zu dem Barebone gefunden.

Will folgenden Komponenten in den Barebone einbauen:
 - Intel® Core 2 Duo E6700  *€ 294,-**
- Kingston HyperX DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit KHX6400D2LLK2/2G   *€ 138,-*

*Dann noch ein Festplatte mit 200-300GB


Was meint Ihr, sind die Komponenten gut oder soll ich anstatt des Core 2 Duo ein Quad nehmen?


----------



## fluessig (7. August 2007)

Sieht ja mal sehr schick aus, um dir die Frage aber besser beantworten zu können solltest du noch schreiben, was du genau mit dem Rechner machen möchtest. Mit ein paar Eingrenzungen muss man natürlich schon leben, denn bei einem 220Watt Netzteil wird es schon knapp, wenn du eine Top-3D-Karte einbauen willst. Da bleibt der Bildschirm eventuell schwarz.


----------



## partitionist (7. August 2007)

Hätte schon Lust auf Spiele aber wiegesagt, wenn es nicht anders geht muss ich dann darauf verzichten, gibts vielleicht ne Möglichkeit das Netzteil nachträglich umzurüsten ?

Reichen die 220W auch für den normal Betrieb aus, also ohne 3D Spiele ?


----------

